# Caught On Camera: Amazon Driver Fired After Dropping Off Woman In Minidress From Delivery Van



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





"An Amazon driver made an unexpected "drop off" that got caught on camera and ultimately got him fired.

A driver in Florida (of course.......heh) was caught on video letting a scantily clad woman in a minidress out of the back of his corporate vehicle during the work day. The video, which has now gone viral, has many wondering what packages, exactly, the driver was intent on delivering that day.

Video of the incident received more than 11 million views on TikTok over the past week, according to the NY Post. The 11 second clip shows the courier opening the back door of his van to let the woman hop out. She continues down the road on her way and he ostensibly continued his deliveries for the day. 

While the true nature of the meet up between the two remains unknown (yah think.......LOL !!!), Amazon didn't take any chances and promptly fired the driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Why was he terminated, unauthorized use of a package?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

2019.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

She was just picking up her own "package"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is what our society has come to??? Who witnesses that and then "reports it to the authorities"! As long as your package doesn't come smashed with ass prints and a wet stain on it who would even care??? It's a poor day in America when an Amazon Driver can't get a little on the job without being reported!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

If I saw that in a smaller package at the Amazon website, I might consider having it delivered.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why was he terminated, unauthorized use of a package?


I'm sure he had authorized the use of his "package".


----------

